# Driving from Dubai to Qatar through Saudi



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have to work 2-3 weeks in Qatar and I would love to take my car.
It's only a 9 hour drive but through Saudi.
I've heard you can get a "drive through" visa for 24hrs at the border.
Anyone got experience with this?

Cheers


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

Blommja said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to work 2-3 weeks in Qatar and I would love to take my car.
> It's only a 9 hour drive but through Saudi.
> ...


Not sure i would try this during Ramadan or Eid as Saudi has a virtual lock down on issuing visa during this holy period. Check the Saudi embassy would be my advice as its a long drive to find you are turned back


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok thanks job is only in September so still have some time.

Will definitely check Saudi embassy before going.

If anyone has done this before would be nice to have some feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you checked the maps for your route?

And also should check if Qatar allows you to get a visa from that border checkpoint.

9 hours is a long drive so see if you can find a place to rest on the way. Might not be any in that area!


----------

